# UltraViolet



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Just picked up the unrated extended cut this afternoon,....
Hope it is entertaining,.... not expecting a great film with a seamless plot line, just looking for a little fun.

Dunno when I'll get a chance to sit down and watch it. How is the PQ and Sound?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well,... I happened to find some time to watch it tonight. And I do mean watch it, did not have to think at all! It is visually,.....stunning. Vibrant and colorful, though the picture did seem a bit dark at times (could be my RP LCD). 

Some pretty good bass, a high energy soundtrack, and decent use of the surrounds. Not much of a storyline, (yeah, Ok,...it's about nil)...definitely over the top at times :yes: and some (most) of the cgi is so so,...which makes the movie feel like a video game/music video most of the time. Put the brain in neutral, turn up the volume and enjoy an action packed visual treat. Well, at least I did (or maybe my perception is skewed because of Milla) :devil:

All in all,.. not worthy of a purchase (unless you are a rare Milla fan), but not as bad as most reviews make it out to be. For a little perspective, it is better than 80% of the Sci Fi Channel's original movies,.....


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I like this type of movie and believe I'll enjoy it. Hoping it will be an HD-DVD purchase for me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

I'll have to see if I can score a dealio on it. Or get it used at Blockbuster! They always some sweet deals on "previously rented" DVDs. Right now, a bunch for four for $20 and three for $20. Picked up Zathura, Narnia and "Yours, Mine & Ours" for $20. My daughter used her $20 birthday gift card.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well I finally rented it and got to watch it earlier this week.

I thought it was a fairly good movie. It seems like there was a lot of really soft scenes that kept the PQ from being up to par for me. Something about it that I didn't like.

EDIT: Just re-read your post Mark... maybe it was that CGI stuff that was makin' it wierd for me.


Loads of pretty good (mostly unbelievable) action. I'm not sure if I'll go as far as buying this one or not... maybe.

:3stars:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

My mother told me if you cannot say something nice about a movie, don't say anything at all...

*


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

lol... I take it this one is not on your "to buy" list.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> I like this type of movie and believe I'll enjoy it. Hoping it will be an HD-DVD purchase for me.


Its(arguably) the best looking Blu-ray movie out or so I've heard. I've only seen the Blu-ray demo and it looks very good. However, Blu-rays best still doesn't "pop" like HD DVD at this point. The thing I've come to notice is HD DVD is more consistent so its easier to engrain the image into your brain, whereas BD looks perfect one frame and then fades to a softness, and then back to very good, then soft. Its just hard to explain, but if you've seen BD, then you know what I'm talking about. Ultraviolet would be a good Blu-ray demo at this point.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Worst movie I've seen in years. Threw it away after watching what I could of it. I wouldn't even give it away for fear of creating an enemy. Gives a bad name to Sci-Fi. 

There are very few movies I won't watch again but this one tops the small list.


----------

